# [SOLVED] 5GHz wifi on Gentoo

## Xywa

Hi,

I have just received a new router with both 2.4GHz and 5GHz.

I use a wicd to connect my Gentoo by wifi with router, and I can only see 2.4Ghz.

What should I do to see it, if possible?

I use:

```
05:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 130 (rev 34)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 130 BGN

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 55

        Memory at f7900000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [e0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number dc-a9-71-ff-ff-9c-ff-ae

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

        Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

Last edited by Xywa on Sat Sep 07, 2013 11:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

What makes you think your wireless card can work in 5 GHz band? BTW, it is GHz, not Ghz (unless you feel the need to display disrespect towards Heinrich Rudolf Hertz). The unit is Hz, all units named after founder start uppercase.

Edt: http://ark.intel.com/products/59482/

----------

## Xywa

Many thanks  :Smile:  [SOLVED]

----------

